# Florida Vintage & Custom Bicycle Show & Swap



## TheFizzer (Dec 20, 2015)

Rat RIders will be holding their 3rd annual Vintage & Custom Bicycle Show & Swap.  Nice shaded grass lot.  Last year we had 22 vendors & over 100 bikes in the show.  All proceeds go to the local animal shelter.  Please see flyer for all the details.


----------



## TheFizzer (Feb 5, 2016)

Should be another great show!!!


----------



## 1973rx3 (Feb 5, 2016)

Mark spreading the word. will see you there!


----------



## TheFizzer (Mar 18, 2016)

The show is coming up soon!!  We usually have about 20 vendors & over 100 bikes at this show.  Here's a link to this years charity. http://www.canineestates.com/   If you've never been to the little town of Dunedin, it's a must see.  Right on the water and the bike trail.  Lots of little shops, bars, restaurants and hotels.


----------



## TheFizzer (Apr 18, 2016)

Only 12 days away!!!


----------



## TheFizzer (Apr 28, 2016)

This Saturday's the big day!!!  Lot's of really cool door prizes, 50/50 raffle, event t-shirts, trophies,  give away bicycle & you could win a custom paint job valued at $400.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 2, 2016)

Where's the pics? V/r Shawn


----------

